# "Presence" on Yamaha



## chuck bosley (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's the situation - my Yamaha RX-V3800 has Klipsch RF-82's on the front mains with Focal SYB 5.1 for the center, rear surround and presence. I am not getting sound out of the "presence" speakers. When I run the Auto set-up to calibrate the room, the presence speakers will test, so I know they are connected. Could this be a problem with Zone 2 or Zone 3 on the receiver? I do have outdoor speakers connected and run them through zone 2. - No problems there. Any advice?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

chuck bosley said:


> ... my Yamaha RX-V3800 has Klipsch RF-82's on the front mains with Focal SYB 5.1 for the center, rear surround and presence. I am not getting sound out of the "presence" speakers. When I run the Auto set-up to calibrate the room, the presence speakers will test, so I know they are connected. Could this be a problem with Zone 2 or Zone 3 on the receiver?


Let's see if I understand ....

You have a total of seven speakers connected (2 front + center+ surround + presence); Where in the AVR speaker terminal did yo connected the presence??? ...Where are they located in the room???...Did you assigned in the AVR menu setup???

I don't think is a zone problem, the AVR can recognize that there's speakers connected in that terminal, but if is not setup properly in the menu it won't be able to send the correct signal to them...:yes:

If I recall correctly, the presence speakers need to be placed in the front of the room (above front speakers), they will get part of the front speakers signal to fill the room with the effects (similar to back surrounds, and that's the terminal used to connect the presence speakers...if you haven't set up the AVR to use that speaker terminal as presence and they're in the front, they will the the signal of the back surrounds, maybe that's why you don't hear them :dizzy


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

If you could explain better what speaker terminals you are using for each speaker will help. I run 11.2 setup on my yamaha and when I hooked up the 4 presence later on. I had to use the basic start up menu before the avr would recognize them being hooked up. They also only play when using certain dsp fields designed for the presence speakers.


----------



## chuck bosley (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Any recommendations on a dvd that would have dsp fields that would optimize the presence speakres? I have the Klipsch on the front terminals, the center Focal on the center terminal, one set of Focals on the surround back terminals and the other set on the presence terminals. I have the movie 21 playing right now and have the room filled with sound from the fronts, center and rears. Maybe I just haven't been able to find the right dvd to get the most out of the presence speakers yet. I appreciate the help!


----------



## chuck bosley (Mar 23, 2008)

The presence speakers are located on the wall above the front mains.


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

The dsp fields you will find in your reciever not on dvd. Look in your manual and it will describe the different dsp fields for using the presence speakers.


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would recommend hooking your system up in 7.1 then adding the presence speakers later. You will get better surround sound that way. If you have your surround speakers hooked up to the l/r rear channels your missing the infro for the l/r sorrounds completely. In most cases the rear channels will play some infro from the front l/r speakers unless it was recorded in 7.1


----------



## chuck bosley (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I just ran the Manual set-up and noticed something. It will allow me to choose the speaker size for front, center and surround back. It will not allow me to do anything with the presence speakers or surround. It doesn't recognize them. I'm wondering if I shouldn't reset the receiver to the original factory setting and try again from there. I changed the dsp to Movie spectacle and it sounds better than before when it was in 7ch enhancer


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes reset to factory and use the first auto setup (do not use the GUI on this step or you will have the same problem) Plug mic in and follow instructions on the avr small screen. Once thats complete then you can into the GUI on screen menu and change settings to large,small,crossovers and so on.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

chuck bosley said:


> I just ran the Manual set-up and noticed something. It will allow me to choose the speaker size for front, center and surround back. It will not allow me to do anything with the presence speakers or surround.


Depending on the frequency response of the front speakers you can set them to large and all the rest to small (you can reset the AVR and start from scratch, you have to be able to change the speaker size to all speakers); you can start with the YPAO auto-calibration, then manually adjust anything that is not right (most of the time speaker size, crossover and distance).

Don't forget to tell the AVR that you'll be using presence speakers not surround back speakers ...:yes:



> I changed the dsp to Movie spectacle and it sounds better than before when it was in 7ch enhancer


I completelly forgot about the DSP's, Steve is right, the presence speakers doesn't work all the time.

"7channel enhancer" is mostly to play CD's and radio, I prefer to use "Straight" or "Pure Direct" when watching movies or TV ...if the AVR is setup properly it will use all speakers.

I agree with Steve about using 7.1 instead of presence speakers ...How big is your room???, maybe you'll prefer to use 5.1 and presence speakers (the way you have it now).



> Could this be a problem with Zone 2 or Zone 3 on the receiver? I do have outdoor speakers connected and run them through zone 2


How did you connected them?? ...through the zone 2 pre-out???


----------



## chuck bosley (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the response. The room is 20 X 25 with a cathedral ceiling and carpet. I will be working on the problem this weekend and will let you know if there is success. I think I will go 5.1 with presence and see how that works. Any recommendations for a blu-ray with great sound that would utilize the presence speakers? I will elt you knwo what happens. Thanks again!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

chuck bosley said:


> Any recommendations for a blu-ray with great sound that would utilize the presence speakers? I will elt you knwo what happens. Thanks again!


I think any movie will work, what the AVR does is to take some of the audio from front speakers to send to the presence (just to fill the room with some effects) ...I don't have any BR, but you can play Transformers, War of the Worlds, Black Hawk Down, U571 to mention a few :yes:


----------

